# Experten für MicromasterMM37/2 + Profibus



## max1de (29 November 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Für ein Schulprojekt müssen wir ein Frequentumformer über Profibus ansteuern.
CPU 313C mit einem CP 342-5 für den Micromaster
MM37/2 (6SE9212-1ca40) und einer "Profibusstation" CB15

neue GSD Dateien wurden für die CB15 Station eingebunden.
Alles leuft Prima bis das die Sammelfehler Lampe der CP blinkt.

DP Kennung: 4AX
Bezeichnung: PP01:4PKW/2P2D

Unter Diagnose: Bus ist ok und bereit nur unter Slave Adresse 11 (ist mein Fu Parametriert) sind folgende Fehler. 

-StationNotReady
-EXTDiagMessage
-ParameterRequest
-SaveConfigCkeckFault
-SlaveDeactivated
-StatusFromSave

Wer ist der Experte für den Micromaster?


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
hast Du dir schon mal die Schulungsmodule von Siemens angeschaut?, da ist alles dabei: http://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm


----------



## max1de (1 Dezember 2006)

Ja genau dieses Modul d7 (war es glaub ich) . Wir haben es genau danach programmiert. nur der Fehler bleibt

Kein Datentransfer vom AG (Kein Pollbetrieb)


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
genau das Projekt übernommen?, denn da ist die PRofibuskomunikation mit einer 315 DP, und die ist etwas anders als mit einer CP342-5, denn im Beispiel wird direkt PEW und PAw angesprochen.
Ist der Fu richtig parametiert? so wie in der Anleitung?


----------



## max1de (21 Dezember 2006)

Der Fehler war das ich die Anfangsadresse des FC1 DB_SEND falsch war!
Dummer Fehler der aber nervte!!

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

